# Drumroll please!



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

WooHoo!! Congratulations!! What an accomplishment!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wohoooo!! Congratulations to you and Tate!!! Did he get shrimp to go with his steak  ?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, that's a fantastic, gigantic, amazing accomplishment! Huge congratulations to you!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! What an achievement.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Beth
Congrats on a job very well done. It takes wonderful teamwork to get that OTCH! 
I had goosebumps when reading about it...It is an amazing feeling.Congrats and enjoy you guys earned it..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Huge congrats Beth! Tate is not only a very talented dog, but also a very handsome one


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Woo hooo!!!

:nchuck:

Reading that gave me goosebumps as well, I can only imagine your excitement. So were the runoffs for 2nd place? I am sure Tate enjoyed his steak and extra kisses!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. It's really nice to have folks to communicate with that love training and showing like I do. You guys are great! I won't tell Tater about the shrimp option with his steak though............


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, Sammydog, the runoffs were for 2nd. whew!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats! What an awesome accomplishment!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That's fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I love a good obedience story*

with a happy ending. Wakemup way to go big hugs to Tate. I have been out of the obedience ring 7 or 8 years, BUT, I know how much work went into you and Tate's OTCH. Super Duper good job. Sounds like you guys are a good team and 198.5 in UB is stout. Congrats Alex


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is so awesome! Congratulations! I look forward to hearing more from you and your crew.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Whoo Hooo Congratulations!!! I loved your story. You and Tate are an awesome team.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Huge Congrats, Beth! And what a goood boyy, Tater. You two are so much fun to watch in the ring. Tate is such a happy boy. And I bet even happier when he got his well-deserved steak dinner  Keep up the good work!!


----------

